# A Freshly Groomed Elphaba



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

She looks great! What a difference, her coat looks like it belongs to a different dog.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww she looks so much better!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

THATS WHAT I SAID!!!
When we went in after we were called I asked the lady what she did with my poodle mess xDD

then Elphie tackled me and was her normal crazy self and I knew it was her xDD

this is a photo of her 2 weeks ago
SUCH a difference xD


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Is she black or brindle?
She looks like a little pup in the old pic.. and a beautiful young lady with new clip!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

she was sold to me as a brown, xDD
but I think shes just a poorly bred something
her dad was a silver and white parti, and her mom was an apricot
so I'm not sure what colour she is xDD

oh she is, shes been so well behaved since we got home! all lady like and what not
haha


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm still confused about her color.LOL


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah me too xDD
haha I'm just so elated with her new look xDD
I told the groomer all gushy like "She looks like a poodle now!!!!"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She does look great. I'll bet you see a difference in her attitude now too. They feel sooooooooo good when they are freshly groomed!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She looks like a poodle!! Very nice. She did a good job and sounds like she was an overall nice person.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

she was a super nice lady
I scheduled Elphie for Feburary 2nd ((I made it 8 weeks instead of 6 because I want to see how long her fur gets in the time period xD)) and she said if we have any questions on "upkeep" to just give her a call anytime and she'd love to answer our questions


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

She looks adorable.
I want to touch her fur, it looks so velvety!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Though it looks like the groomer went a tiny bit high on the clean feet on her back feet, I think she did a great job! Her top knot is blended very well! She looks black with your flash, but you can see the brown in her coat when there's natural light.

I can't wait to see her coat color when she's an adult!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

It was getting dark when we took those photos so we'll get some better ones outside tomorrow!
in natural light shes brownish and inside/flash its blackish
haha xDD
I'm just glad its not obvious now that shes almost 3 different shades of brown/black


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

She looks great. (I take she is named Elphaba after the "Wicked" character....I'm thinking of naming my next one Galinda)


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes!!
I was thinking of Galinda or Nessarose for a girl or "The Wizard" for a boy and calling him Wiz for our next spoo 
I'm sticking with the Wicked Theme


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

What a transformation! She looks like an ewok from starwars pre-groom! So very soft and poodly looking after!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

ahhh she did xDDD
she's so soft now 
I just can't get over how DIFFERENT she looks
haha I love it xD


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

She's so beautiful, Keithsomething! It's like she left as a little, messy girl and came back a sophisticated lady! She was super-cute before and now she's simply gorgeous!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm gonna admit something really dorky
v.v;
I sent a mass email to everyone on my aol contact list ((including a few college professors v.v; )) with all kinds of photos of her attached 

I'm so happy with the way she looks everytime she walks past me I have to touch her hahaha xDD


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

That's not dorky! That's what a proud papa does!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

My one friend told me I was a dork for sending that to him xDD
I was like >.>
Elphaba thought it was a good idea 

Everytime I walk into the living room I catch my mom going "_AWWWWWH elpihe you look so pretty DON'T YOU DON'T YOU_" xDDDD


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohh, she does look lovely! I LOVE doing a first groom on a poodle pup, the transformation is soooo dramatic and they look so grown up afterwards!! I agree that it's a tad high on the back feet, but it's overall a nice groom. Does she only have a short tail?

I laughed out loud at you wanting to nickname a poodle 'Wiz'.... All I can think of is the co-relation between nicknaming poodles 'poo'... sounds like a public toilet! LMAO!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hahaha xDDD
I didn't even think of that correlation haha

Yeah her tail is short...short short like it was docked to short


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! What a difference from before and after...lol. Nice! She looks velvety now.  She may be going to be a blue, that may account for all that brown tinting in her coat. Since most of the brown seems to have been clipped away with the new doo. But, better pics would show best.... maybe she is a brindle?! No matter, she is a cutie and I can see why you are so pleased with her hair trim!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I never even thought of her being a blue
I'll have to look up some blue poodles to see if she looks like any


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

She looks stunning!!! Beautiful girl! She does look just like velvet.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey MikeS - I noticed you had her top shortened and I like it, I am thinking of doing it with Olie plus I did a woops to short and it would be a great way to fix it I seen you mentioned her tail was short, short so is Olies I have no clue why on earth they did that but either way we have cottontails lol - how did they trim her tail like that? I am trying to figure out how to trim his.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Olie I think the groomer only shaved the base of her tail and kind of scissored the poof up a bit
and yeah her tail is like
4.5in long I read they should be like 5-6 fully grown... 
I like her topknot short but hopefully it grows in a bit ^_^

I want to post some photos of Nora Elphabas sister ((they were both the smallest in the litter)) and some of Elphies father
maybe looking at the dad and mom someone might be able to guess what colour she is?
this is her fathers registration number PR11472301
and this is her grandfathers "DNA#" V505265

I'm not sure what those do... sooo yeah xDD

her dad is the fist photo 
nora is the 2nd
and the 4th is Elphie and Noras mother


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She looks lovely in that clip. I love that velvety look. Even cut short, she looks brindle to me. Billy is blue and had brown but only at the ends of his hair. It did not go down to the skin.
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Olie I think the groomer only shaved the base of her tail and kind of scissored the poof up a bit
> and yeah her tail is like
> 4.5in long I read they should be like 5-6 fully grown...
> I like her topknot short but hopefully it grows in a bit ^_^
> ...



I am not that good at this but its brown right? They are cute though.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

What a pretty Elphie girl! She DOES look like a lady!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

haha I have no idea, I would call her brown but 
I'm not good at guessing a dogs colour either 
my mom says shes black
and I'm like...no Neko is black shes lighter then him

heres a photo of all 3 of them together
((thats scooter the shaved rat in the pink sweater...hes my dads manly dog too >.> ))


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Osnap! Did you get that little pink jacket on your shihtzu at Petco?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think we did xDD
I bought it for my cat ((she didn't like dogs...or cats...or people...or fake plants so we rehomed her with a relative))

Scooter loves it he was shivering yesterday when we put him out for a potty break so I dug that out of my trunk and slapped it on!! haha


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Scooter loves it he was shivering yesterday when we put him out for a potty break so I dug that out of my trunk and slapped it on!! haha


It's great to see a Shih Tzu who's confident enough in himself to wear a baby pink jacket!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

He loves that thing, gets very upset with Elphie and Neko when they try and chew on it xDD

((my room is a hot mess those baskets of clothes are clean...I'm just lazy v.v; ))


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> ((my room is a hot mess those baskets of clothes are clean...I'm just lazy v.v; ))


Funny!! I never even noticed until you mentioned something (I only had eyes for the pooches!!) Now that I HAVE noticed - go hang up your clothes!!  :fish:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hahaha my mom tries to get me to hang them all the time, 
I just tell her that the baskets aren't going anywhere
((the only thing I'm allowed to back talk her on xDD ))


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I guess it's OK... after all, my whole family gets their clean socks and underwear out of laundry baskets!  When I was a new bride (almost 24 years ago :scared I used to fold my husband's underwear and sort his socks... That got old in a hurry - now we just pull 'em out of the laudry basket (the CLEAN ones, I hope!!) when we need them!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

See that stuff doesn't fly in my house. The kids are fortunate enough to get their clothes washed by the professional (that's me) and they have to put them away or they get the wrath upon them. They choose wisely and hang up their laundry.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hahaha xD
I'll probably be like that
I hang dress clothes but thats about it


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> See that stuff doesn't fly in my house. The kids are fortunate enough to get their clothes washed by the *pro*fessional (that's me) and they have to put them away or they get the wrath upon them. They choose wisely and hang up their laundry.


HAAAA!! Taking a tack from another recent thread... I'd have to say I am NOT a PROfessional laundress... No one has paid me for my services yet (unless you count the change I find in the pockets that I get to keep!)


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I get paid just in different ways. I don't get a paycheck per say but if I want to buy something I get to so I guess that's my pay day.LOL 

I tend to be a bit of a weirdo about the laundry. No one touches the machines and washes stuff without my supervision and I don't like anyone doing it because it just doesn't smell the same.:lol:


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

She's gorgeous!


----------

